# 10.5 ThirtyTwo Lashed Bradshaw



## kbarbera (Dec 6, 2017)

So I got my first new pair of boots in years and had to break the golden rule of not buying them online because the Cyber Monday deal was too good to pass up. I did a lot of research and from what I read, ThirtyTwo's fit true to size. 

I wear a 10.5 in pretty much everything: Vans, Converse, etc... and I know you don't want boots to be too lose, so I ordered a 10.5. I went to a local shop to get them heat molded, but they suggested I ride them for awhile before I do that because I may not need it. Problem is, after riding them for two days, they feel as though they may be too snug. When I'm walking in them, my toes hit pretty hard. When I 'm riding on my toe edge, they feel alright, but when I'm on my heel, my toes hit pretty hard to the point where they hurt and feel as though they are almost curling.

My toes were pretty numb after both days of riding. I'm worried that even after they pack out that they might be too tight.

Has anybody had this issue? Should I heat mold the liners and see if that fixes it? If heat molding doesn't fix it, is there any way to stretch the boot itself to get a little more toe room? Or should I just ride through the pain and hope they pack out?

Thanks


----------



## Jet520 (Sep 28, 2016)

I just got my Lashed Bradshaw couple days ago, haven't had chance to try them on the snow.

My Mondo-Print is 25.5cm, shop guy says that I should get size 7.5 for Lashed, but after I tried them on, I decided to get size 8 is more comfortable.

You may try heat molded or change the insoles like superfeet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i wear lashed a size smaller than my street shoes, i have wide flat feet.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> i wear lashed a size smaller than my street shoes, i have wide flat feet.


Here's a photo of snowklinger and his wide flat feet while snowboarding:


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

I rode the Lashed last season in size 12. Tried them on in the store, and my toes were pushing into the liner but not pushing into the boot shell. I normally wear size 11 snowboard boots.

Everyone told me to size up with 32, which was against my gut feeling, but I did it anyway. 

After a few days of riding I was swimming in them. They broke in at least a half size, maybe more. I wore thicker socks to compensate. My foot was literally sliding around in the boot by the end of the season.

This led me to buy a pair of TM-Two's in size 11. They were really snug and had pressure points on my big toes. Didnt even ride them.

I decided to measure my feet for the first time ever. Turns out I need a 27.5 mondo (US 9.5) in a E or EE width. Did some research, tried on a ton of boots, and ended up with the Adidas Samba in 9.5. It fits more comfortably than my TM-Two in size 11. My feet are wide, boxy, and flat. Toe box shape seems more critical than actual sizing for me.

To answer your question: Yes the Lashed will break in, and then pack out more. But it might not be the best boot for the size/shape of your foot to begin with.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ctoma said:


> Here's a photo of snowklinger and his wide flat feet while snowboarding:


A striking resemblance. LOL!


----------

